# Animal Crossing U Library/Book Store Idea



## jebug29 (Jun 29, 2013)

I actually have a couple different ideas for Animal Crossing U, and I was going to put them into one thread, but the first one I typed was huge, so I'll just put it by itself.

Alright, I know New Leaf just came out, but that's no reason we can't brain storm on ideas for the next game! After all, as great as New Leaf is, I can't wait to see what can fit on a 25GB disc!

By the way, if anyone actually KNOWS how to submit an idea to Nintendo (no, Nintendo support doesn't take ideas and they don't go to links), please tell me in the comments. It'd be nice to know.








Storekeeper:
Name: Ms. Missy
Type: Grandmotherly Cat
Color: Dark gray
Features: Necklace with large Gem; holding a book
Greeting: Hello, sweetie! Welcome to my humble book shop.

Storekeeper options:
- Go to the library: the internet connection would be checked and Ms. Missy would open the door to the library room (the same thing would be done if you pressed A in front of the locked door)
- Donate a book: Ms. Missy would warn you about making sure the content is appropriate, and then the book would be sent to the Nintendo library or optionally only your own library. It can be reported, though, if something is bad in it.
- Publish a book: Ms. Missy would warn you about appropriate content, ask what design/color you want for the cover, and then the final book would appear in the shop and be mailed to you the next day.

Nintendo Library:
- Up to four players if the player chooses to read with others
- 30 random books on the shelves from Nintendo's online database
- 10 monthly winner's books up front - these would be free to take home
- An application form to enter books
- Ability to put books into personal library box (up to 50 books)
- Get a bunny balloon as well as 50,000 bells from Ms. Missy if your book wins the monthly contest.

Town Library:
- Accessible offline to you and your townsfolk, but able to share/not share with a large switch in the back
- People able to access while your Wii U is plugged in and connected to the internet (all data downloaded beforehand in case you unplug your Wii U or your connection is lost - no more than a couple of megabytes/couple hundred kilobytes)
- Up to two villagers can be in the room at once, only one if you're playing online
- One to three monthly winners (you read the books and choose if someone submits; if there are no submissions, no books will appear on the table)
- Up to a random ten of your own donated books on the shelves

Shop Features:
- Buy books (the Nintendo ones could be silly short stories or just small guides + short public domain books)
- Buy blank books and write up to 30/40 pages
- Get those blank books published with your own cover and binding
- Share books with friends
- Sell your books
- Access an online library of free books and (up to four people in an online library room)
- Enter a monthly Nintendo contest where 10 people's books will be sold in the library room
- Get rewards for reading certain library books with up to ten custom questions (to be sure that you read them. Would be good for study guides)
- Rewards could not be obtained for your own books
- Open your own town library
- Export and import books on the SD card, hard drive, or flash drive via a machine that looks like an odd office copier sitting in the bookshop. You may also export using QR codes - the amount of which depending on the cover of your book and the length of your book. It is likely that at least two would be needed.

Related:
You will be able to access a library of 100 books with any book case. Books will also be able to be stored in your dressers. Your in-home bookcase is not related to your personal library box. If you give an animal a book, they will keep it on a table or on the floor if no table space is accessible. They may occasionally comment on one of your books. Their comment may depend on the length of your book, design of your book, and also the price of your book if you didn't give it to them.

More images:
Storefront-




Library-






So, what do you think? Would this be a good feature to add to the next version of Animal Crossing? Are there any minor details that should be changed? Is there anything that might make this impossible to do? Leave a comment of your opinion below and let me know! Thanks for reading!


----------



## AcomicX (Jun 29, 2013)

This is an actually very brilliant, and well thought through idea; I would absolutely LOVE to see this on the next AC! I'll share this with some friends of mine, and see if they happen to know a way to summit ideas, because I have NO idea, that is if you would allow me to. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Maybe the reward you get for reading is a type of currency you can use to buy books?


----------



## jebug29 (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm fine with that - spread the word. I'm glad you like the idea. 

I think there might would be a problem with there being a separate currency to buy books. That is within the store, of course. Maybe you could use so much of that special currency like island points to take home library books or buy some sort of special item - like a rolodex. XD


----------



## Imbri (Jun 30, 2013)

I love this idea! Perhaps you could earn library currency through mini-games - collecting books, matching volumes by color/size, etc.

If you find where to submit this idea and need/want people to second it to Nintendo, let us know. I'd be more than happy to vote for it!


----------



## Wish (Jun 30, 2013)

this is BRILLIANT


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 5, 2013)

Absolutely marvelous. This idea would bring something new to Animal Crossing. It's almost like a wiki in a game. It could have short stories, tips on how to make a living in AC/do things in the game, and other things like that so you don't have to repeatedly go online if you want to search for a way to make Bells very quickly, given that you don't know about the Island.


----------

